
Show HN: Snake, the Twitterbot – an experiment in game design - yrochat
http://yro.ch/snake-the-twitterbot/
======
teddyh
[http://bash.org/?9322](http://bash.org/?9322)

------
Torgo
I've tried designing "games" on Twitter, but limitations of the format and low
API limits constrained the design in lousy ways. Instagram has slightly more
potential in this area, but neither is well-suited to it (I'm sure they don't
consider this a valuable user scenario anyway.)

------
majewsky
@letsplaysnake ... They missed the opportunity to call it "Twit Plays Snake".

------
sleepychu
Neat, doesn't render properly on android Twitter app
[https://imgur.com/WS2jBJJ](https://imgur.com/WS2jBJJ)

~~~
yrochat
Weird. This is with the official Twitter app (6.0.0) on my phone (LG G3,
Android 6.0) [http://imgur.com/gIzAY50](http://imgur.com/gIzAY50)

~~~
sleepychu
I guess my emoji aren't monospaced?

~~~
yrochat
«If you’d like to post your hard work to social media sites, you may also
discover that Twitter has its own set of unpredictably-sized Emoji.» [1]

Ouch.

[1] [https://ianrenton.com/blog/adventures-in-
emoji/](https://ianrenton.com/blog/adventures-in-emoji/)

